# Used 726



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Good deal you say? Owner says it needs carb work. I can handle the carbs. 

1980's John Deere 726 Snow Blower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Around here it sure wouldn't last long. Semi-running 26" JD for $50 I'd grab it.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I wish I could  Don't have a truck and it's 80 miles away. ah well.


----------

